# I knew this would come up sometime.



## doublebassmusician (Jul 15, 2008)

(copied from forces.org)
A former inmate of the Santa Fe County jail in New Mexico filed a suit against the facility claiming he was subjected to cruel and unusual punishment because he was forced to breathe the secondhand smoke of his fellow inmates. The jail bird, now serving time in a federal facility, claims he lost a major portion of lung capacity and can be expected to become fully disabled. Although he smoked before doing time in the county jail and even smoked during his stay, the lack of smoking restrictions are to blame.
_Roberts claims in the suit he had not smoked cigarettes for over seven years prior to being admitted at the Santa Fe County jail. After about 75 days of exposure to high levels of secondhand smoke, Roberts started smoking one to five cigarettes a day to "ward off the withdrawal symptoms," according to the lawsuit._

I look forward to hearing claims that non-smokers are getting addicted from second hand smoke.:blah:


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

What's the over/under on how long before this guy gets shanked?


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey I worked in a jail in the early 90s that allowed smoking, and the floors had 700 to over 1000 inmates on a floor. Yeah it was the nastiest places you can think of. Think of all those inmates, most of them smoking, and doing it 24 hours a day!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Hermit said:


> What's the over/under on how long before this guy gets shanked?


Yep! He just signed his death certificate.... :fencing:


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

We need to go after the lawyers!! If it wasnt for lawyers people wouldnt try and get a million dollars for spilling hot coffee on their own lap when they drive away from McDonalds in their car!!!

Lawyers suck......till you need one


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

The Nevada prison system (where I work) is going totally smoke-free as of July 1. It will hit my facility earlier (at least for inmates), because the commissary manager told me last week that he has already run out of tobacco (cigarettes were all they sold) and he will not be ordering any more. I work in the medical department and we are already seeing increased trafficking in prescription medications. The smoking ban is for both inmates and staff, so staff will not be able to even smoke on the grounds.


----------

